# How much can you bicep curl? (one arm)



## Myst

I've been looking everywhere over the net to find out what a person looks like who can bicep curl with one arm in the 50-60 kg range. And I couldn't find a damned thing.

I have this friend (from internet) who claims to be able to do that weight.

I think it's not true but I want to find out for sure.

Please help whilst making this thread work. Please.

:beer:


----------



## spike1

i cant even curl that on a bar lol

only 45kg


----------



## Dandy-uk

on barbell i can curl 110 for 5 reps on dumbell i can hammer curl 60 aint realy tried much more as i need more weights


----------



## Darylbethyname

Dandy-uk said:


> on barbell i can curl 110


that's competely mental. i can't even deadlift that :lol:


----------



## Guest

I can curl the 10lb dumbells

STRICT FORM......100-200 reps


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Dandy-uk said:


> on barbell i can curl 110 for 5 reps on dumbell i can hammer curl 60 aint realy tried much more as i need more weights


You must mean lbs mate not kg. I curl 30kg for 6 with good form. But seriously, who gives a ****.


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> You must mean lbs mate not kg. I curl 30kg for 6 with good form. But seriously, who gives a ****.


I hear you Mak.. Who gives a flying f**k what anyone curls!! The only question of relevance is what do your arms look like


----------



## Myst

I think my friend must be confused with Kg's and pounds inspite of me asking several times if it was KG's or pounds.

Either that or my friend is messing with my head.  ...

Anyway keep the thread going. I still really looking for a killer muscly person who lifts in that range. ^^


----------



## pastanchicken

:lol:


----------



## pea head

Question of the year that is.ffs


----------



## d4ead

i can just about curl the 25kg dumbells in good form for 8 reps. if your talking hammers i could go to 30kg.

i cant even begin to imagine the poor form and swing id have if i attempted over 100kg on a barbel curl. That would finish my damaged forearm/elbow off for good.

MaKaVeLi your arms look more then 5kg better then me.


----------



## Heineken

pmsl


----------



## defdaz

15kg'ers. I do get some laughs!! *

* I do biceps after back and they're already fried, honest!  **

** And I do them very strictly! ***

*** Why is this hole getting deeper!?


----------



## Nelson

defdaz said:


> 15kg'ers. I do get some laughs!! *
> 
> * I do biceps after back and they're already fried, honest!  **
> 
> ** And I do them very strictly! ***
> 
> *** Why is this hole getting deeper!?


Same here mate - do 'em right and they work/hurt...!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I can do 10kg for about 6 or so reps with good form...but more than that it would be a whole body curl! :lol:


----------



## robc

I can do 40kg bb curl ez bar for 4 reps and 20kg concentration curl for 4 also, strict form of course (as always  )

Saying that, I don't think anyone cares what I can do !

Your mate is probably just lying or then again he could be telling the truth... who knows! :lol: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

i can do 55kg bb curl for 6reps and do 25kg db curls on each arm for 8reps


----------



## Heineken

I hear they are making the EZ curl an Olympic lift soon :lol:


----------



## robc

Heinkeken said:


> I hear they are making the EZ curl an Olympic lift soon :lol:


haha seriously?!


----------



## evad

110kg dumbells? hahahaha

zbar'd 55kg strict for 4 with a shattered shoulder

never really done dumbells


----------



## robc

Heinkeken said:


> pmsl


 :lol: :lol:

The scary and unfortunate thing is, I see that happen at one of the gyms I go to.

Playing a dangerous lottery game with their lower back. Idiots. :lol:


----------



## sbeast007

lol check this dick out


----------



## MaKaVeLi

:whistling:


----------



## robc

PMSL


----------



## robc

reps if you tell me what that song is called haha 

EDIT: my google powers are immense! found it. still, reps for those who can tell me


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dutch_scott said:


> hearts on fire,
> 
> strong desire...
> 
> pain is deep within
> 
> hearts on fire
> 
> heat is ......ARGH...............BANG.....
> 
> legend...
> 
> LOVE UJDUB!


LMFAO


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> reps if you tell me what that song is called haha
> 
> EDIT: my google powers are immense! found it. still, reps for those who can tell me


John Cafferty - Hearts On Fire


----------



## sbeast007

lol looks painful


----------



## evad

MaKaVeLi said:


> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


what a penis in that video

:lol:


----------



## robc

I have back and biceps today as well hahaha I will NOT be doing it like that though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

18spike18 said:


> that was a bicep tear waiting to happen
> 
> 125kg:lol:
> 
> more then i can deadlift haha


----------



## n987

everyone has prob seen this, but hey......


----------



## pea head

Do you think it was karma for curling in the squat rack?


----------



## robc

pea head said:


> Do you think it was karma for curling in the squat rack?


Either that or he is simply too hardcore to use a ez curl bar :laugh:


----------



## vlb

Heinkeken said:


> pmsl


isnt that one of those "cheat curls" :lol: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

dutch_scott said:


> hearts on fire,
> 
> strong desire...
> 
> pain is deep within
> 
> hearts on fire
> 
> heat is ......ARGH...............BANG.....
> 
> legend...
> 
> LOVE UJDUB!


lol :lol:


----------



## gumballdom

MaKaVeLi said:


> :whistling:


lol only a matter of time before that got posted! :lol:


----------



## Heineken

MaKaVeLi said:


> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


I didn't know I was being recorded!


----------



## d4ead

god bless jw007, thats one of the best videos of all time.


----------



## Dandy-uk

i said 110kgs i meant 100kgs .... i can do 4 with decent form the 5th is a lil shakey but i make it to the top and they are close grip ...it is a lil harder wide grip...

its all about progressing come from a family of powerlifters what can i say been lifting since i was 14 after moving in with my brother im now 22 ....


----------



## lumpy

Dandy-uk said:


> i said 110kgs i meant 100kgs .... i can do 4 with decent form the 5th is a lil shakey but i make it to the top and they are close grip ...it is a lil harder wide grip...


that's some weight dandy i wish i lived near you . :thumbup1:

you don't live in Suffolk do you?


----------



## poacher

Stupid bloody question really

One mans sledgehammer is another mans toffee hammer


----------



## bkoz

I can curl on a good day 34kg db for 4-6 reps each arm....


----------



## BigDom86

warm up with the 120s


----------



## Dandy-uk

lumpy said:


> that's some weight dandy i wish i lived near you . :thumbup1:
> 
> you don't live in Suffolk do you?


thanks bud appreciated nah unfortunatly i dont mate im in lincolnshire i did use to live not to far from sufolk though


----------



## Jsb

ive done 21's with 45kg ez bar curl for 3 sets and just couldnt manage last 2 without partner assistance otherwise would of started swinging, it felt good but 100kg thats good going.


----------



## BlitzAcez

16kg x 8


----------



## evad

> on a different post you told me you have only been lifting 5 months bud ?


hahaha beginners mistake there



dum dum derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dandy-uk

yeah seriously lifting mate been on and off messing bout with bits since 14 as me bro had a home gym

i dont exactly count those years


----------



## DEJ

Heinkeken said:


> pmsl


hahaahahaha


----------



## Guest

DB said:


> oh god wait till JW007 sees this one and comes in swinging his limp cock about


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i knew that was coming!


----------



## Dandy-uk

18spike18 said:


> fairplay mate
> 
> just thought id ask


no problemo mate  i should of stated durr


----------



## jw007

thats a pretty good 42.5 kg preacher for 3






trouble is I dont have that arm anymore LMFAO


----------



## evad

jw007 said:


> trouble is I dont have that arm anymore LMFAO


did you lose it in a combine harvesster?

if so i am sorry for your loss


----------



## jw007

davetherave said:


> did you lose it in a combine harvesster?
> 
> if so i am sorry for your loss


Squat rack with the oly bar:lol: :lol:


----------



## martin brown

I did 10kg for ten reps today.

Why is this in the Power and Strength section anyways????????


----------



## musclefox

lou ferrigno did 100lb dumbells in pumping iron..


----------



## Goose

curled 30kgs.. never really tried more..


----------



## Dezw

Just now I am curling 24kgs for 5-6 reps, slow and controlled with no swinging.


----------



## Clincoln

is this http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2607607028399 cheat curling? Was I using the right form?


----------

